
“Physicalized” servers may offer virtualization alternative - soundsop
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20090123-physicalized-servers-may-offer-virtualization-alternative.html
======
timf
also see <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=445075>

